# Boys names that go with Joshua.



## Mrs-N

i think we have a couple of girls names if bump is a girl but none for a boy. 

i have a feeling bump is a boy so need some names really. 

it needs to go with Joshua. 
i dont want it to be a short name like Adam. (no offense to all the Adam's out there)
dont want it too common either


help please


----------



## SnailPace

Is Joshua the middle name? Or first name? Or... your other son is named Joshua?

My man's name is Joshua James, so I thought it was funny when I saw your title!


----------



## SnailPace

I'm having a boy named Gabriel. 

I also like:
Alaric
Ogden
Ashton
Oliver
Charlie
Anthony

Uhh... I'll keep you posted if I think of anymore...


----------



## Mrs-N

yeah Joshua is my other boy. 

his name is Joshua James so i need something that will go with that.


----------



## princess_bump

i always love joshua and jacob together, although they are quite similar. 

how about riley, i adore that and think it goes lovely with joshua, or Harry/Harrison x


----------



## Mrs-N

princess_bump said:


> i always love joshua and jacob together, although they are quite similar.
> 
> how about riley, i adore that and think it goes lovely with joshua, or Harry/Harrison x

i keep coming up with Jacob but can you have 2 Js and so simular?

there is a Harrison in the family.


----------



## princess_bump

yes i think you could have two J's hon, i must admit, i love the J's for boys, and with OH being james i love it :D


----------



## Mrs-N

we have a jake in the family,is Jacob too simular to that?


----------



## alibaba24

I like Joshua Alan but dont know if thats too short

xxx


----------



## Serene123

Connor
Alexander
Matthew


----------



## lisa79

I am very connected to Ashton :hugs:


----------



## lisa79

I am very connected to Ashton


----------



## Emma.Gi

Joshua and Benjamin?
Joshua and Nathan?
Joshua and Asa?
Joshua and Joseph?
Joshua and Justin?
Joshua and Elisha?
Joshua and Aaron?
Joshua and Ryan?
Joshua and Judah?
Joshua and Jonathan?
Joshua and Seth?
Joshua and Harrison?


----------



## reallytinyamy

Alexander
Finlay
Daniel


----------

